

Before Google, Sergey Brin tried to let us order pizza by fax - Eduardo3rd
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/21/4012786/sergey-brin-failed-pre-google-plan-to-order-pizza-by-fax

======
Eduardo3rd
"It's very lucky for me. Back then it was quite possible that that fax would
have been picked up."

I love how this story represents the semi-random nature of success. In some
parallel universe Sergey Brin is the founder of a wildly successful food
delivery service instead of Google.

